# How bad is the radio on the NExus?



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

My verizon upgrade is due in a little over a week. I have a Samsung charge (familiar with Radio upgrades) the reception isn't terrible and i'm leaning towards either the Maxx or the Nexus. My reviews and people on here are saying that the reception on the phone is not very good at all.

Can anyone confirm this vs say the Razr maxx? Reception wise, i'm not in the least interested in the modding debates i've already got enough inupt on that regard.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

There is a known hardware issue with the Nexus that pertains to data dropping. It's only with some handsets though. A lot of people don't have the issue, but those that do will announce it more than people who have no issues.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally don't have reception problems I get 3-4 bars of 4g 90 percent of the time. I'm using the radios that came with the 4.0.4 leak. As far as comparing it to the razr's reception don't know I don't own one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't get great reception on my device, usually 2 bars or less. But even on zero bars I haven't dropped a call and my data works. I have not personally had any data drop issues


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just curious I did hear a few grumbles about reception and that did worry me. WIth the prices starting to drop on the Nexus from retailers like Amazon and wirefly I'm even more inclined to pull the trigger on a Nexus.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

All depends on where u live. I have noticed that my 3g signal is a little weaker then my buddies iPhone. But I live in a 4g area so I really don't have another phone to test the 4g radio against. Even tho it may have a slightly weaker radio I'm still not disappointed in the performance of it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Pesti13nce said:


> I was just curious I did hear a few grumbles about reception and that did worry me. WIth the prices starting to drop on the Nexus from retailers like Amazon and wirefly I'm even more inclined to pull the trigger on a Nexus.


I would do it  as said before, those with problems will always say more than those without, and of course you will have a one year warranty if there are any problems.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are comparing it to another Samsung device then it's about the same. The people with the most complaints are coming from Moto or HTC phones that have superior reception hardware.


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

if it's just a sparatic reception issue then yeah, unless some major news comes down the pipeline in a week or so.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't' had any problems with reception, signal strength or anything.

Best.Phone.Ever.


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm on Nexus #3.

#1 had a bleeding screen. Good data / reception.

#2 Radio was pure crap. Couldn't keep any signal for more than 2 mins. Data and cell dropped constantly. Was a hardware issue all the way.

#3 Radio is better but not as good as #1. I drop data and cell randomly though the day, maybe 10 times a day. Which is better than #2 which was 20 times a hour. Debating on trying for #4, seeing how this holds up.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I own a Galaxy Nexus and I'm coming from a HTC Thunderbolt (which my wife now uses) and my son has a Moto Razr Maxx







(the only reason I let him get it is because of the battery). We live in a 3G only area but 5 miles from here we get 4G we have tested all three phones in 3G and 4G. The Razr Maxx has beat my Nexus once and only once testing downloading the same file. The Thunderbolt has never won, (it was close a few times).

My Galaxy Nexus always shows less bars than both the other two phones but is always done with the download first (except once) and I have never dropped a call.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

In terms of comparing signal quality against non nexus phones ie motorola http://www.anandtech...te-signal-issue

However signal issues are very real on this device (just received my warranty replacement for this very issue) Some Nexus phones are fine, other avoid mobile connectivity like the plague I once had a day with 72% time spent without signal and thats in a 4G "Extended" area

My advice try a few of the other radios, kernels and roms. If you happen to live in an area where the reception on a nexus is completely unusable then you may have to switch to a phone with stronger radios. or suffer through until the supposed 4.0.5 miracle radio update comes through.


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

I think i'm def going to give the Nexus a shot here next week. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I get a good signal. I live in a 3G only area and have never had a problem. The few times I've been to a 4G area have also been great. Yeah, the radios in the RAZR are better, but the issues with the Nexus have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't trust motorolla the nexus for me has gotten better and better with time and not to mention the ridiculous amount of roms that seem to come out daily its a win win situation to get the nexus!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had the Bionic, my son has a Razor. Data drops on both!!!
Got the Nexus in March and even with the 4.0.2 build never a data drop. I'm on the 4.0.4 builds now and still no drops. 
The only time I have no data is when I reboot or have it off!!!
I still think I get data in those instances as well... or at least better then my Moto phones...

Get it!!! Its a BEAST!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> I haven't' had any problems with reception, signal strength or anything.
> 
> Best.Phone.Ever.


This

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Why not wait for the new galaxy?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I get the same reception I got with my TB and its just as good as my girlfriend's sister's razr but I'm in a strong LTE area.

In my experience I would say the radio is not bad. That being said the 4g/3g hand off was brutal until the 4.0.3 radio update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have bad signal, I actually had 3 to 4 bars of signal today in a few places, I normally only have 1 and a max of 2 at my house my old OG had great signal always, no dropped calls yet, data is very solid too.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I get 4 bars everywhere I go. The only place I don't is in my school's computer room because it's all cement brick. My friend has a GNex too, and that's the only place he has problems as well. But even then, it drops to 2 or 3.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Signal isn't bad but 3g/4g switching blows. The new 4.0.4 radios help but still not great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> Why not wait for the new galaxy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Valid question but verizon has a horrible terrible history with Galaxy Phones. 
Galaxy S- Bing, need I say more?
Galaxy S2- never happened
Galaxy Nexus- we're the red headed step children of the verizon network. They wont even give AOSP true support
Galaxy S3- Not holding my breath


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

If you don't like the radio on the Charge then just go in planning on the Galaxy Nexus being the same. That way your not disappointed. If you can't stand it don't get it. Having said that. I think the pros outweigh the cons with the GN. My HTC Rezound had a better radio. But I still say my GN is my favorite Android device to date. After using this Nexus I don't really want to go back to getting skinned phones. I for sure want to stick with the Nexus line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Valid question but verizon has a horrible terrible history with Galaxy Phones.
> Galaxy S- Bing, need I say more?
> Galaxy S2- never happened
> Galaxy Nexus- we're the red headed step children of the verizon network. They wont even give AOSP true support
> Galaxy S3- Not holding my breath


Apples vs Oranges when comparing Nexus to other Galaxy phones. Samsung controlled the updates for those.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

akellar said:


> Apples vs Oranges when comparing Nexus to other Galaxy phones. Samsung controlled the updates for those.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Verizon supposedly passed on the S2 because of the Galaxy Nexus and the LTE Nexus doesn't have official AOSP support because a lack of proprietary network files


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I get as good of 4G signal as my wife gets on her Rezound. I live in NorCal in a 3G only area but we are close to SanFran which has 4G. We were in SanFran the other weekend and my handoff from 3G to 4G was almost instant and same back from 4G to 3G. No issues radio wise for me and I'm on my first Nexus I got on launch day.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Radio for mine works fine.

In Jesus There Is Life Only


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

I drop calls and data all the time... Verizon told me there's going to be an update "early May" from Samsung, and that they're aware of the issue.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I definitely have less bars than on my old DX, but the data speeds are just as fast if not faster despite less bars.


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I get as good of 4G signal as my wife gets on her Rezound. I live in NorCal in a 3G only area but we are close to SanFran which has 4G. We were in SanFran the other weekend and my handoff from 3G to 4G was almost instant and same back from 4G to 3G. No issues radio wise for me and I'm on my first Nexus I got on launch day.


I had both the Rezound and Galaxy Nexus. In Southern CA with LTE all around. But I travel a lot so I see the difference even then. The Rezound will have a stronger signal AND get faster data speeds over my Nexus. Even when they showed the same bars my HTC phone(s) (Thunderbolt, Rezound) always got better data speeds. I'm fine that. It does not hurt my pride. Some people act like the device they have has to better than all other phones. Not saying that is you. I just see it all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## setinstone31 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the Droid Charge (on the FP1 Radio) and the LTE Gnexus (FA02 radio, 4.0.4) and the Droid Charge consistantly gets better signal in db & speed. Of course this could just be my phone, but this seems to be my understanding about the radio. I don't know how the rzr is, so I cannot comment. PS: The Galaxy Nexus is not the "best phone ever" The Developer support however is the best around.


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree that the developer support is great with this device. It makes a great device even better. Just using my GN stock it was one of my favorite Android devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Better than the Bionic... Not as good as the RAZR. IMO. Overall not bad tho.

Edit: and if you mod at all, then the GNex is the way to go


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I get as good of 4G signal as my wife gets on her Rezound. I live in NorCal in a 3G only area but we are close to SanFran which has 4G. We were in SanFran the other weekend and my handoff from 3G to 4G was almost instant and same back from 4G to 3G. No issues radio wise for me and I'm on my first Nexus I got on launch day.


Same here, but in SE Michigan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got 4g about 60 miles away, I went in the vzw store a friend works at, his razor got 15-20+ megs dl, and I got 6-10, standing right next to him, same website. Couple times I got better ul than dl. I'm on the 4.0.4 radios. 3g is MUCH better for me on the new radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am an ex Droid Charge owner, and had nothing but problems with it dropping signal all the time. Sometimes I would go hours without data.

I was really weary about buying another 4G phone from Samsung, but I couldn't pass up the chance to own a Nexus on Verizon.

Happily, I have had zero data issues with my Nexus. I can even get 4g in the basement of my work. Even my OG Droid would drop data down there.


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

I live in a low signal 3g area but travel a good bit. My old Droid X usually has 1 or 2 more bars, but I've never dropped a call or had a data issue. For me the problem is that the phone goes through the battery a lot quicker when i'm in a low signal area.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Got mine in January. No problems thus far.

Thought I was getting data drops, then I realized I'm an idiot since I noticed it was happening in the same place every time it happened lol... I drive 30miles to work everyday, and use Rhapsody to stream music to and from via my phone. It kept cutting out so I thought instantly it was data drops from all the rumors I'd heard. I was starting to get discouraged and was gonna send it in for a replacement. Then I noticed a pattern of location where the drops happen on the interstate. Looked at a map. And guess what? That 3 mile stretch is a no coverage zone lmfao..

So yeah...no issues here, except my brain.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Just to add to this, here's a picture of my signal. I switched to the dbm signal to show that it wasn't a placebo effect with bars. This strong of a signal is common for me.


----------



## ikon8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just to add my experience, my Nexus seems to get significantly worse data signal in fringe areas than my Thunderbolt. For instance, at my work I would always have a 4g signal with decent low end lte speeds around 5down/1 up, but with my Nexus in the same exact location at work I will rarely ever have a 4g connection and most of the time I will either have a very weak 3g signal that is almost unusable or no data connection at all. The phone works great when I'm in a decent 4g area, which is almost everywhere in l.a. where I live, but it's just terrible in fringe areas.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Just to add to this, here's a picture of my signal. I switched to the dbm signal to show that it wasn't a placebo effect with bars. This strong of a signal is common for me.


I would love to see that on my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't complain mine has worked in fringe area's held call's where I used to drop them and I don't get a bad signal in a brand new 4g market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I get better dBm on my rezound than on my Nexus by far and 3g and 4g data speeds are far better on rezound. Considering how good Moto's radios usually are I would assume the Maxx would be great as well. However realize there is limited development. Honestly I wish I could frankenstine both my rezound and nexus...


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I get better dBm on my rezound than on my Nexus by far and 3g and 4g data speeds are far better on rezound. Considering how good Moto's radios usually are I would assume the Maxx would be great as well. However realize there is limited development. Honestly I wish I could frankenstine both my rezound and nexus...


My wife's rezound always has a better signal and faster speeds. She sometimes can get two bars when I don't have a signal at all. I still like my phone better.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

I've had the Nexus, Rezound and Razr. This is how it played out for me, but this is just me and there are many variables involved with any user. As far as signal strength, Razr>Rezound>Nexus. I will get 4g in my house with the razr and rezound but not the nexus. The rezound and razr are very close, but for me the razr got signal in places the others couldn't. My signal has improved, and especially the 3g/4g handoff on the nexus with the 4.04 radios. I have had complete signal drops daily with the Nexus, but this has also improved with each radio. So hopefully it gets fixed with software. But this is just my experience. It will be different for everyone. From what I can tell its mainly if I'm in a fringe area. Once im in solid 3g or 4g it never misses a beat. But when I cross a line sometimes it just kicks off and doesn't reconnect. The screen in my opinion really stands out on the nexus. If you are real interested in custom roms, then Nexus is the only way to go. The development community is incredible. Just my .02.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Its not bad at all for me. Though, I do live in metro area Atlanta. Some areas suck for reception but I think that's more network and location related than anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I am an ex Droid Charge owner, and had nothing but problems with it dropping signal all the time. Sometimes I would go hours without data.
> 
> I was really weary about buying another 4G phone from Samsung, but I couldn't pass up the chance to own a Nexus on Verizon.
> 
> Happily, I have had zero data issues with my Nexus. I can even get 4g in the basement of my work. Even my OG Droid would drop data down there.


See something VERY odd is going on here, because both devices use essentially the same baseband chip (at least for 3G they do) so......hrmmm........


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Just to add to this, here's a picture of my signal. I switched to the dbm signal to show that it wasn't a placebo effect with bars. This strong of a signal is common for me.


Wow! NICE! I couldn't even pull -75dbm .5 miles from a tower.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Wow! NICE! I couldn't even pull -75dbm .5 miles from a tower.


Yeah, I consider myself quite lucky. For some reason my 4G signal has always been fantastic. My 3G signal is a bit more pedestrian, and unfortunately I live in a 3G-only area. But whenever I travel to a 4G area (in the above instance I was visiting friends in Minneapolis for the weekend) I'm in heaven. I should have also done a speed test. Perhaps next time.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't get that great of service but I've never experienced a dropped call after flashing the latest radio.


----------



## pikanate (Apr 23, 2012)

Im looking into buying a nexus also. Is the radio issue to the point where its not even usable? and is it extremely common for this issue?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

pikanate said:


> Im looking into buying a nexus also. Is the radio issue to the point where its not even usable? and is it extremely common for this issue?


I had constant data drops on release day. Went in for a new sim, and things got better. I'd say it's pretty random and semi-common. Once the 4.0.4 radios were released I see almost no drops, and the hand off is pretty quick.

It's definitely not the strongest signal in the world, and I wish I could have a Moto radio, but the developer community keeps me here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pikanate (Apr 23, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I had constant data drops on release day. Went in for a new sim, and things got better. I'd say it's pretty random and semi-common. Once the 4.0.4 radios were released I see almost no drops, and the hand off is pretty quick.
> 
> It's definitely not the strongest signal in the world, and I wish I could have a Moto radio, but the developer community keeps me here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Alright thank you very much. I think I'm gonna just take a chance and go for the the galaxy nexus and hope i don't have a signal problem


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I have no issues, but that isn't to say that all phones are the same. I do not doubt that some people have faulty hardware.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Also hand off was really crappy for me at first also, for wifi/3g but now its really good.


----------



## pikanate (Apr 23, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> Also hand off was really crappy for me at first also, for wifi/3g but not its really good.


alright, i have to atleast give this phone a try!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

pikanate said:


> alright, i have to atleast give this phone a try!


You will be very happy


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

pikanate said:


> Alright thank you very much. I think I'm gonna just take a chance and go for the the galaxy nexus and hope i don't have a signal problem


The following behind this phone is enough to make up for the defects. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, If you are into rooting and unlocking you wont care that sprint got 4.0.4 before us vzw ppl. I've had 4.0.4 for a long time thanks for custom roms


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the Droid Charge before I got my Nexus a week ago. I had constant issues on the Charge with the data just freezing and the only thing to fix it was to wait an unknown amount of time or reboot. Now that I bought the Nexus I have not had hardly any signal issues. I do notice the lower signal sometimes but I still get same speeds as my Charge that showed more bars. The Nexus is a huge improvement for me. It is so fast & smooth and the dev support is ridiculous! The only thing I would say is just wait until after the Samsung event at the beginning if May. Its possible the Galaxy S3 may be coming to Verizon soon. After that make your decision. Plus the price of the Nexus is dropping to $199 very soon. Good luck with your decision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

Coming from a bionic...the signal is much worse. Inconsistent 4g in areas where I would get a dead lock with that phone...and the battery....meh


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

jrphillips10 said:


> I had the Droid Charge before I got my Nexus a week ago. I had constant issues on the Charge with the data just freezing and the only thing to fix it was to wait an unknown amount of time or reboot. Now that I bought the Nexus I have not had hardly any signal issues. I do notice the lower signal sometimes but I still get same speeds as my Charge that showed more bars. The Nexus is a huge improvement for me. It is so fast & smooth and the dev support is ridiculous! The only thing I would say is just wait until after the Samsung event at the beginning if May. Its possible the Galaxy S3 may be coming to Verizon soon. After that make your decision. Plus the price of the Nexus is dropping to $199 very soon. Good luck with your decision.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm surprised since both phones use the same baseband chip

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

In my experience, it's been poor. I had a Droid X in NJ and it had great battery and reception. Reception at work has always been so-so, but with the Galaxy Nexus, its been terrible at work. Granted, I can blame a lot of that in the building. My other issues are that switching from 4G to 3G was very crappy before I modded the radios. There are some cases where my gf's iPhone (both VZ) has signal and my GN doesn't. That really angers me.

I'm close to getting a refurb because my phone won't charge from some USB chargers now... Weird issue.

All of this being said, I LOVE this phone. Dev support is way better on here than it was for the Droid X and that's my main reasoning for loving it. Themes + ROMs + Kernels all day. I do wish it had better reception and longer battery life in my area (central jersey currently).

Another side note, when I am home on wifi, battery life is great. When in NYC, reception is fantastic. These are givens...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> In my experience, it's been poor. I had a Droid X in NJ and it had great battery and reception. Reception at work has always been so-so, but with the Galaxy Nexus, its been terrible at work. Granted, I can blame a lot of that in the building. My other issues are that switching from 4G to 3G was very crappy before I modded the radios. There are some cases where my gf's iPhone (both VZ) has signal and my GN doesn't. That really angers me.
> 
> I'm close to getting a refurb because my phone won't charge from some USB chargers now... Weird issue.
> 
> ...


The GNexus is and has always been very picky about chargers. This is not an issue with the phone.

Also, hopefully soon enough Verizon will finally pump out 4.0.5 and our signal issue will be fixed once and for all.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Again, bars are absolutely useless in showing signal strength

Anandtech did a great write up about the signal disparity. I encourage those with issues to read it http://www.anandtech.com/show/5254/investigating-the-galaxy-nexus-lte-signal-issue

Some tidbits:



> The end result is that if you're comparing 1x/EVDO signal strength to LTE signal strength, you're making an absolutely meaningless apples to oranges comparison.





> It's nice to see people using dBm instead of bars when possible (which are effectively meaningless as a comparison metric),





> The Bionic reports signal strength pretty constantly whereas in Android 4.0 the number has some hysteresis, but here the numbers are pretty darn close, with the Bionic hovering between -91 and -95 dBm, and the Galaxy Nexus reporting an average of -92 dBm.





> The Droid Charge is another hilarious example of why you can't compare bars at all, as the Charge shows a positively laughable 4 out of 5 bars in an area with very low LTE signal strength, whereas the Galaxy Nexus (moreover, Android 4.0) has a very conservative and realistic strength to bars mapping.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The GNexus is and has always been very picky about chargers. This is not an issue with the phone.


Hmm, I've never noticed that. I have my old Moto, HTC, genetic, VZW, and BlackBerry chargers which my GN has no problems charging with. I can charge it at my in-laws with their LG charger as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I'm surprised since both phones use the same baseband chip
> 
> Sent from where I sent it from......


Yeah I don't know. Tried everything in the charge. No matter what I would always get data freeze. Not an issue on my Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Again, bars are absolutely useless in showing signal strength
> 
> Anandtech did a great write up about the signal disparity. I encourage those with issues to read it http://www.anandtech.com/show/5254/investigating-the-galaxy-nexus-lte-signal-issue
> 
> Some tidbits:


Awesome read! Explains a lot about issues with my Droid Charge. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

Haven't had any problems with radio, I almost always get a lock instantly wether 3G or 4G


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

twizzler703 said:


> I'm still using 4.0.2 radio, should probably update to 4.0.4 but
> Haven't had any problems with radio, I almost always get a lock instantly wether 3G or 4G


and its time to sleep confused edit with quote lol


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

4.0.4 radios

I get -83dbm in my 3G area or 4-5 bars with Liquid's 6 bar signal display.


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

First time trying the DBM thing, i'm going to assume the higher the -DBM value the greater the signal strength? I also pulled the plug and bought a Gnex, should be here tmw actually.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I would probably use the dbm is the text was a little smaller. To me its big n ugly lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> The GNexus is and has always been very picky about chargers. This is not an issue with the phone.
> 
> Also, hopefully soon enough Verizon will finally pump out 4.0.5 and our signal issue will be fixed once and for all.


It's hardware... It shouldn't matter which charger you use. The voltage is the same across the chargers. This IS an issue with the phone. I think it's due to poor quality connectors on the phone. It bends very easily. Never had an issue on my dx for two years. I'm very careful with my stuff. Plus, many others are having the same issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Pesti13nce said:


> First time trying the DBM thing, i'm going to assume the higher the -DBM value the greater the signal strength? I also pulled the plug and bought a Gnex, should be here tmw actually.


It's a negative. -75dbm is the best signal you can get -120dbm is the worst


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> It's a negative. -75dbm is the best signal you can get -120dbm is the worst


Mike didn't the Anandtech article mention it displays five 'increments' and uses hysteresis to round it off?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahhhh, found it yep. I've never took much stock in bars on any phone, too arbitrary. Here's how it works on the Gnex:



> I believe I've nailed down why there's a perception that something is wrong with the Galaxy Nexus' EVDO connectivity. Interestingly enough, the reason is again a nuance in the way that the device reports signal, but on EVDO. In particular, I noticed something in common with the Droid Charge that is no doubt unique to CBP 7.1. Namely, the baseband reports signal level in a quantized fashion at a few different levels in dBm. Ordinarily I see signal level quantized to just integer values, however on the CBP 7.1 based devices I've seen (like the Droid Charge and CDMA Galaxy Nexus) that quantization takes it to a few different levels. That means the values below are the only ones shown when connected to EVDO. You could be in an area with -51 dBm EVDO RSRP, but the maximum you'll ever see reported is -75. There's some hysteresis as well and the device doesn't switch between levels that often.-75
> -83
> -93
> -100
> ...


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Ahhhh, found it yep. I've never took much stock in bars on any phone, too arbitrary. Here's how it works on the Gnex:
> 
> [/size][/font][/color]


Wouldn't that still constitute a 4-bar signal system? If -120 is no signal, it wouldn't be zero bars, it would be a tiny "x" on the signal symbol. Then -113 would be zero bars, and so forth. Or do you still actually have service at -120, it's just the weakest you can get before losing it?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure as I never hit -120. Well I probably DID I just KNEW I was in an area with no signal on any devices so didn't even take it out of my pocket.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm getting about 1.5mbps down on 3G where my DX could get up to ~2.1. On 4G I usually get around 11mbps down but I've gotten up to 15.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Not sure as I never hit -120. Well I probably DID I just KNEW I was in an area with no signal on any devices so didn't even take it out of my pocket.


yes you still have service at -120... its crappy and slow as hell but i still get service. It was probably setup like how you just described it, but ppl were complaining they had no bars so the changed it.. ill bet you


----------

